# stylische Frauen-Klammotten



## zena (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo Biker

brauche eure Hilfe: kennt jemand Hersteller von richtig stylischen Frauen-Bikewear für Tour und Freeride?

bei Maloja hab ich schon geguckt  

Merci im Voraus

Zena


----------



## triny (7. Februar 2007)

Hi Zena,

Ich kann dich gut verstehen, ich bin auch immer auf der Suche nach Bikewear für Frauen die nicht nur schwarz / grau ist...
Was verstehst du denn unter "richtig stylisch"? So mit Pailletten und Strasssteinchen?  oder einfach nur bunt und feminin?

Guck mal hier hast du eine recht große Auswahl an Damenklamotten verschiedener Hersteller

Gruß, Triny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo Zena,
guck doch mal hier:

http://www.fitinstyle.de

Hab' da zwar noch nix bestellt, aber die haben nur bunte Mädelsklamotten. 

Viele Grüße.
Jule


----------



## Coffee (7. Februar 2007)

von SUGOI und PROTECTIVE gibt es auch nette frauensachen, auch für den freeride bereich 

coffee


----------



## eDw (7. Februar 2007)

...ich weiss, ich bin ein Mann! Aber ich muss das ja mit anschauen!   

Probiers mal hier:

Peak Performance
General Store
Färbergraben 11 , DE 80067 München
Kontakt: Frau Daria Head
Telefon: 089/23509520

Daria ist die Geschaeftsfuehrerin. ausserdem ist sie im DAV MTB Ausbilderteam und hat zusammen mit ihrem Mann Axel eine eigene MTB Touren Firma.

Desweiteren ist Sie absolute Fachkraft, was Style angeht (Sowohl was die Fahrtechnik als auch die Klamotten betreffen! )  

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Jule (7. Februar 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> ...Peak Performance...


 
 
Auch nicht grade günstig, aber sehr sehr schick. 
Meine beiden Lieblingspullis sind von Peak.


----------



## Cy-baer (7. Februar 2007)

Thor macht auch ganz gute Sachen für Frauen. Meine Freundin hat sich da neulich mal nen jersey geholt.

http://www.racewayatv.com/thor-girls-phase-jerseys.html


----------



## Ani (7. Februar 2007)

sombrio. gefallen mir einige sachen persönlich sehr sehr gut, bin mal auf die neue collection gespannt. 

die fitinstyle-sachen haben (meiner meinung) nach irgendwie was von na 70iger jahre tapete :\


----------



## Michrat (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo Zena,

endlich, Frau kann auch gut und funktionell bekleidet sein...   

Regina lässt dir ausrichten, das du under diesen Link wohl einiges findest.

Tipp von ihr noch, bei den Damen wird meistens mehr hingelangt also volles Portemonaei mitbringen!!!

http://www.ladybikes.de/index.htm

Hier noch was kulturelles:

*Eine kleine Kulturgeschichte der Radfahrerin, als die Frauen das Rad eroberten.*

Andere Zeiten, andere Sitten: Wer denkt beim heutigen Fahrradboom noch daran, dass vor hundert Jahren der Radsport reine Männersache war und die Dame hoch zu "Ross" öffentliches Ärgernis erregte. Mit "Hohngelächter und Bemerkungen unzweideutiger Art" wurden die Radl-Amazonen Amelie Rother und ihre Freundin Clara Beyer begrüßt, als sie sich damals als erste "Weibsbilder" entsetzten Berliner Spaziergängern auf dem Rad präsentierten. Denn das "Schamlose Mannweib" auf dem Rad entblößte seine Knöchel - ein eklatanter Verstoß gegen die Sittlichkeit. Frauen, die trotzdem radelten, riskierten nicht nur ihren Ruf, sondern auch ihre Gesundheit und setzten nach Ansicht vieler Mediziner ihre Gebärfähigkeit aufs Spiel. War es wirklich nur die Sorge um den Nachwuchs und die ästhetische Reuzwirkung bewegter Damenschenkel, die die prüde wilhelminische Gesellschaft zu leidenschaftlichen Hetzkampagnen gegen das Damenradfahren trieb? Die Gegner des Damenradelns hatten wohl eher Angst, dass ihnen Töchter und Ehefrauen aus dem häuslichen Bannkreis radeln könnten. Und so war es auch: Frauen konnten nun zum ersten Mal selbstbestimmt mobil sein - ohne Kutschen und Trams, ohne die Begleitung eines Mannes oder einer Gouvernannte. Das war jedoch nicht die einzige Errungenschaft. Zwar wurden FRauen in Hosen immer noch nicht gern gesehen, aber die Fahrradmode war da sehr erfinderisch ...
Die hart erkämpfte Freiheit hatte natürlich Fürsprecherinnen und Vorbilder gehabt: Colette und Sarah Bernardt flanierten mit ihren Fahrrädern über die Champs-Elysées, adlige Damen gar - darunter Queen Victoria und die niederländische Königin Wilhelmine - widersetzten sich radelnderweise der Etikette, und Schriftsteller wie Theodor Fontane oder Emile Zola widmeten den Radfahrerinnen hymnische Schriften.


----------



## Jule (7. Februar 2007)

Ani schrieb:


> die fitinstyle-sachen haben (meiner meinung) nach irgendwie was von na 70iger jahre tapete :\


Stimmt.  
Sind die nicht wieder in?


----------



## Ani (7. Februar 2007)

http://www.trailheidi.ch
laden nur für frauenklamotten, leider aber in der schweiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (7. Februar 2007)

ja, die Damen wieder...

meine Freundinn hat auch angekündigt das sie dieses Jahr von mir zum Birthday neue Bikebekleidung haben will

Die Kleidung wird hauptsächlich für Touren genutzt! also nix freeride oder ähnliches
Es soll auch keine enge Hose sein, sondern eine Short mit Fahrradhose drin und dazu soll Hose und Trikot noch "weiblich stylisch" sein.
sie dachte da an was von maloja, sombrio oder fox, da ihr der style ziemlich gut gefällt!
mir geht es nicht nur um den style, die funktion der hose und des trikots muss natürlich auch 1A sein...

könnt ihr mir da etwas weiter helfen??
ich hab schon mal etwas den Testbereich der Zeitschrift MTB durchgeeiert, hab aber keine Tests für Damenbikehosen gefunden


----------



## zena (7. Februar 2007)

hallo mädels und jungs,

   danke schön für die vielen tipps. ich muss mich jetzt erstmal durch die vielen seiten wursteln. da habt ihr wohl recht, ein pralles portemonai braucht frau allerdings dafür. aber mal im ernst wir geben so viel geld aus für unnützes oder?  
hab die neue maloja-kollektion beschnuppert. einfach willenlos geil  aber hab noch keine ahnung von den preisen  
mal schauen ob das finanzamt was springen lässt bei der steuererklärung   wird gleich in die wirtschaft investiert. 

also genaugesagt suche ich legere freeride-klammotten, mit tribals und bunten mustern. nix mit blümchen oder querstreifen versteht sich, ist nicht grad figurvorteilhaft.

ciao zena


----------



## Bobbi (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wer auf Tribals steht kann sich ja mal nach den alten Kollektionen von Dainese umschauen. Die FR-Modelle von Scott aus den Jahren 2005 und glaub 2006 sahen ebenfalls lässig aus (ich denke da an die Feuerstreifen). Weiterhin gut find ich die Marke 3essen. DaKine und Oakley vertreiben auch schöne Bikekleidung. In Bikevideos ist mir auch die Marke Helly Hansen aufgefallen. Leider nie im Internet was dazu gefunden, obwohl die Kleidung sehr sehr cool aussah.


----------



## MasterChris (12. Februar 2007)

ich hab nun mal etwas geschaut im www. 
ausser der Fox Diva Short hab ich nun nix gefunden was mir zu sagt... (was heist mir zusagt, ist ja für meine liebste )






jetzt brauche ich nur noch ein passendes Trikot dazu


----------



## Wuudi (12. Februar 2007)

Dazu empfehle ich das Fox Diva Jersey


----------



## Wuudi (12. Februar 2007)

Ups, das Diva gibt's ja nur in Longsleeve.

Dann eben das Race:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (12. Februar 2007)

leider gibts das diva jersey nur in longsleeve, ja...

farblich passt das Race aber nicht unbedingt zu der hose


----------



## Wuudi (12. Februar 2007)

Meinst du ?


----------



## MasterChris (12. Februar 2007)

hm?!
schaut nicht mal so übel aus  
naja... mal schaun!
bis zu meiner liebsten ihrn birthday ist noch etwas hin...
zeit zum weiteren suchen hab ich noch  aber die diva hose hat mir bis jetzt am besten gefallen


----------



## Wuudi (13. Februar 2007)

Hier das Race Jersey in Kombination mit der Girls Liberty Short (und den 661 4x4):







Sind aber alles 2006er Modelle, also dürften bald neue kommen + dürften die hier gezeigten nicht mehr in allen Größen lieferbar sein.


----------



## MasterChris (13. Februar 2007)

danke für deine modischen bilder 

ich werde auf alle fälle die 2007er modelle abwarten... wenn sie nicht schon zu haben sind


----------



## MasterChris (14. Februar 2007)

weis einer wann die 2007er modelle für die damen raus kommen??


----------



## inar. (19. Februar 2007)

Maßgeschneiderte Hosen in Cordura gibt es hier :

http://spacejunks.com/

. . . machen nen guten arsch !


----------



## swe68 (19. Februar 2007)

ich suche noch ein Trikot für kühlere Tage
Wie sind die Maloja-Trikots denn qualitativ? Und gibt es die noch woanders als in der Schweiz bei trailheidi?
Danke!


----------



## pisskopp (20. Februar 2007)

http://www.platzangst.com/
http://www.ridersplayground.com/


----------



## Eike. (20. Februar 2007)

swe68 schrieb:


> Und gibt es die noch woanders als in der Schweiz bei trailheidi?
> Danke!



Bei Funspeicher.de gibt es ziemlich viel Maloja bzw. allgemein Klamotten für Mädels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (20. Februar 2007)

Danke


----------



## Sundandy (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Mädels!

Also, von Fox gibt es dieses Jahr super schöne neue Teile! Die Diva Short gibt es wieder in neuen Farben und eine neue Short, nennt sich Sierra Short. Hab hier mal ein Bild für Euch im Netz gesucht...


----------



## triny (20. Februar 2007)

Die sehen ja wirklich chick aus. Wo bekommt man die denn her?


----------



## brussels*sprouts (28. Februar 2007)

@ sundandy
Wo bekommt man die Hosen her?


----------



## Chruffy (1. März 2007)

Also wer hier nicht fündig wird...

http://shop.strato.de/epages/Store2.sf/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61067842


----------



## brussels*sprouts (1. März 2007)

Da gibt es keine Hosen von Fox.


----------



## Chruffy (6. März 2007)

Na..die Fox Hosen bekommst du da nicht, aber stylische Trikots..

Ich würde mal bei HiBike gucken, ob die die Hosen haben..

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...449018b10e4eb6c16&method=m_mensel&nodeID=2354

Die haben nur leider von den '07er Hosen noch keine Pics drin.

LG


----------



## Speedbullit (6. März 2007)

hier gibt es auch einen haufen stylischer lady wear, soweit man auf rosa etc. steht 

http://www.scottusa.com/category.php?UID=641


----------



## Eyke (14. März 2007)

Hibike kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen, habe vor ein paar Tagen selbst Trikots von Fox bestellt, auch wenn nicht immer alle Artikel mit Bildern versehen sind, aber diese kann man sich ja auf der Fox-Homepage ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (15. März 2007)

ich denk das ich meiner liebsten die fox diva short kaufe





dazu würde das rote trikot wo Eyke gepostet hat, meiner meinung nach gut passen...
ist das das Race trikot von fox??


----------



## Wuudi (15. März 2007)

Yep, das Race 2007


----------



## MasterChris (15. März 2007)

... das rot des race trikots macht sich doch mit der diva short ganz schön, oder??


----------



## brussels*sprouts (15. März 2007)

Ja - das schaut gut aus. In der Kombi würde ich mir auch gefallen... 
Vielleicht liest das mein Liebster ja hier zufällig.
Aber die Hose finde ich ganz schön teuer, oder??


----------



## MasterChris (15. März 2007)

am anfang vom jahr wenn es raus kommt ist doch das zeug immer so teuer...


----------



## brussels*sprouts (15. März 2007)

Dann warte ich noch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyke (15. März 2007)

Fand die 41,90  für das Fox Girls Race Trikot kurz Mod. 2007 (Farbe: scarlet) noch akzeptabel, wenn man bedenkt, dass mach andere Trikos bei 65,-  losgehen. Zudem habe ich noch ein super günstiges 2005er Fox Trikot genommen und das hat dann den Preis wieder relativiert.
Die Fox Shorts finde ich persönlich nicht so toll, finde die auch zu kurz für Gestrüpp und Wald, deshalb habe ich da zu einer dezenten Herrenhose gegriffen, die bis zu den Knien geht (was sich auch besser mit Schonern verträgt).


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. März 2007)

maloja klamotten sind qualitativ in meinen augen das beste von den oben genannten marken , traumhaft gute verarbeitung , schönes design...hab seit paar tagen mein 07er maloja...endgeil sag ich da nur


----------



## brussels*sprouts (16. März 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> maloja klamotten sind qualitativ in meinen augen das beste von den oben genannten marken , traumhaft gute verarbeitung , schönes design...hab seit paar tagen mein 07er maloja...endgeil sag ich da nur



Poste mal nen Link.


----------



## klmp77 (16. März 2007)

hallo hase,
ja, ich habe es gelesen, danke für den dezenten hinweis...
ist ja bald weihnachten!


----------



## MasterChris (16. März 2007)

... bald weihnachten ?? 
jetzt soll erst mal der sommer kommen!


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. März 2007)

brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> Poste mal nen Link.



ähm den link wohin ?


----------



## dubbel (16. März 2007)

www.maloja.de


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. März 2007)

das konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen dass er diese seite nicht selbst findet


----------



## brussels*sprouts (16. März 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> das konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen dass er diese seite nicht selbst findet



Er? Ich bin eine "sie"...!   Ich dachte, du hättest vielleicht nen Link zu deiner Hose.


----------



## brussels*sprouts (16. März 2007)

klmp77 schrieb:


> hallo hase,
> ja, ich habe es gelesen, danke für den dezenten hinweis...
> ist ja bald weihnachten!



Watt - wer bist du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (16. März 2007)

brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> Er? Ich bin eine "sie"...!   Ich dachte, du hättest vielleicht nen Link zu deiner Hose.



ups , sorry...maloja hat auch für mädels sehr schöne sachen 

mal sehen ob ich das zeug im netz finde - ansonsten müsste ichs fotografieren, als kleine drohung könnt ich ja reinschlüpfen und es dann fotografieren   ...habs im local shop geholt...oberteil und hose , sollte ja halbwegs passen  
auf pics sieht man leider nicht die qualität des stoffs...

hab mir genau die kombi gegönnt die der rechte typ hier trägt...is schön mit detaillösungen das zeug 


http://www.maloja.de/media/Gallery_...7/Woodrock Summer 2007/11 maloja_2007_183.jpg


----------



## brussels*sprouts (16. März 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ups , sorry...maloja hat auch für mädels sehr schöne sachen
> 
> mal sehen ob ich das zeug im netz finde - ansonsten müsste ichs fotografieren, als kleine drohung könnt ich ja reinschlüpfen und es dann fotografieren   ...habs im local shop geholt...oberteil und hose , sollte ja halbwegs passen
> auf pics sieht man leider nicht die qualität des stoffs...
> ...



joa - hat was.. 

ich werd mir mal die frauen-klamotten genauer ansehen...


----------



## brussels*sprouts (16. März 2007)

Schöne Teile...


----------



## dubbel (16. März 2007)

das maloja-zeug ist relativ schnell ausverkauft, 
zumindest die richtig geilen sachen.


----------



## Eyke (16. März 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ups , sorry...maloja hat auch für mädels sehr schöne sachen
> 
> mal sehen ob ich das zeug im netz finde - ansonsten müsste ichs fotografieren, als kleine drohung könnt ich ja reinschlüpfen und es dann fotografieren   ...habs im local shop geholt...oberteil und hose , sollte ja halbwegs passen
> auf pics sieht man leider nicht die qualität des stoffs...
> ...



wieso "ups"? das thema ist doch klamotten für mädels. bis du sicher dass du hier richtig bist?


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. März 2007)

es wurde nach der maloja qualität gefragt...geschlechterfrei...von dem her war mein irrtum verzeihlich oder net ?

@dubbel leider bzw. gottseidank ist das so...sonst wär das prob irgendwann ähnlich wie bei fox...


----------



## klmp77 (16. März 2007)

"Ich dachte, du hättest vielleicht nen Link zu deiner Hose"???


----------



## MasterChris (26. März 2007)

ich weis immer noch nicht was ich meiner liebsten kaufen soll...
die fox diva short gefällt ihr schon, aber die trikots schauen irgendwie alle langweilig aus!
bei sombrio hab ich auch geschaut, da schaun die damentrikots wie die damenhosen genauso zum einschlafen aus ...

maloja... ja, da finde ich irgendwie nur den katalog, und da ist alles nicht in "echtzeit" zu sehn, sind irgenwie alles so grafiken wo ich mir nicht so recht was drunter vorstellen kann


----------



## skyphab (26. März 2007)

Assos! *RRRrrr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (27. März 2007)

ja, an der puppe da auf dem bild mag assos schon sexy ausschauen und die funktion und qualität ist bei assos bestimmt auch auf höchsten niveau

aber unter style versteh ich was anderes!


----------



## Eyke (27. März 2007)

mh dann ist halt die frage, was verstehst du denn unter stylisch. ich persönlich finde ja diese rosa,bunten, extram knalligen oder gemusterten klamotten total daneben. da ist mir dezent lieber. ist ja alles immer geschmackssache.


----------



## skyphab (27. März 2007)

Assos ist doch absolut stylish, oder ist für dich eine geile, dezente Lounge mit Designermöbeln auch nicht Stylish??

Aber klar ists Geschmackssache, Freeride-Klamotten sind es sicher keine...Wow, die spult mich echt die Kleine...


----------



## Eyke (27. März 2007)

Würde die Assos-Kombination glabe auch eher auf ein Rennrad setzen, aber nicht auf ein MTB im Wald.


----------



## E36/8 (27. März 2007)

Also wenn schon Assos Damenhosen ...dann doch bitte die hier 





Mal im Ernst. War heute kurz in der Stadt und da ich eh im Radladen war hab ich mal kurz nach etwas FR-lastigen Hosen für meine Süße ausschau gehalten und siehe da ...die neuen Scott Sachen sehen echt nicht übel aus.
Haben ne Innenshort mit Polster und ne lässige Hose in zwei Farbvarianten für drüber  

Ciao Matthias


----------



## MasterChris (27. März 2007)

Eyke schrieb:


> Würde die Assos-Kombination glabe auch eher auf ein Rennrad setzen, aber nicht auf ein MTB im Wald.



ja, genau... perfekt auf den punkt getroffen! so seh ich das auch  






E36/8 schrieb:


> ...die neuen Scott Sachen sehen echt nicht übel aus.
> Haben ne Innenshort mit Polster und ne lässige Hose in zwei Farbvarianten für drüber



jaaaa.... die haben ich und meine liebste heute auch gesehn.
das zeugs von scott hätte ihr auch total gefallen! aber irgendwie wollte keine größe so richtig passen 
also geht die suche vorerst weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyphab (29. März 2007)

Die Frau in dem Outfit würde ich auf überhaupt gar kein Rad setzen!


----------



## MasterChris (19. April 2007)

so, ladys  
nun hab ich zumindest das passende trikot schon mal für meine liebste gefunden





Follow Me Trikot con CASTELLI - laut Prospekt 64,90, habs aber online schon für 10 billiger gesehn

sie bildet jetzt sich noch ein das sie den bike rock von SUGOI braucht





  aber das rede ich ihr noch aus


----------



## traveller23 (20. April 2007)

meine Freundin hat sich auch neu eingekleidet. Die Hose ist eine schwarze Baggy von Löffler, mit herausnehmbarer Innenhose. Das war ihr wichtig, weil sie diese auch unter der Jean anziehn kann wenn sie den ganzen Tag in der Stadt unterwegs ist. Das Trikot ist von Maloja, nämlich das weiß lila vom Foto (kurzarm). Ein 2.tes hat uns auch noch besser gefallen, nämlich das dunkelblaue vom 2.ten Foto. Schaut super aus. Die Dinger sind aber so teuer, das es "nur" eines geworden ist.


----------



## skyphab (21. April 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> ssie bildet jetzt sich noch ein das sie den bike rock von SUGOI braucht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, was ist das denn. Zieht man da auch nix drunter an und flattert der auch schön im Fahrtwind?


----------



## MasterChris (21. April 2007)

habs ihr schon ausgredet  
aber da flattert nix, weil in den rock ne bikehose eingenäht ist, sonst wäre es ja kein bikerock


----------



## freeridewoman (28. Mai 2007)

Hi;
stylische und besonders schöne Frauen Bikeklamotten gibts von Sombrio. Eine Super Auswahl gibts bei A_Line in Kolbermoor. Kontakt unter www.a-line-shop.de


----------



## Carol (5. Dezember 2007)

um das thema klamotten mal wieder  aufzugreifen, was habt ihr denn so an langen hosen?

ich habe eigentlich nur eine assos (airblock) und die nutze ich eigenltich nur zum rennradfahren, weil fürs mtb einfach zu teuer, wenn ich mal hinfliegen sollte und dann was kaputt ist.

ganz schick, ohne ironie, finde ich die gelb/graue platzangst wildebeest. aber ich habe gelesen, dass die mega riesig ausfallen soll, und auch relativ steif ist. würde gerne eine etwas weitere hose haben, mit der ich mal auf der waldautobahn die sau rauslassen kann, aber dennoch mal ne  tour fahren kann und am besten noch die beine abzippen kann (so viele wünsche auf einmal)


gruss
carol


----------



## MasterChris (5. Dezember 2007)

also die platzangst kann ich mal zu touren gar nicht raten!
die fallen so groß aus weil sie normalerweise zum DH angezogen werden, so das die protis noch drunter passen.
ich hab daheim ne ähnliche hose von axo.... die wenn ich zum touren fahren anziehn würde.... da wirds verdammt warm drunter, ausserdem sehr robuster schwerer stoff.
also für touren gar nix...


----------



## Carol (5. Dezember 2007)

ah, ok danke! hab ich mir fast gedacht.
wie sieht es denn mit der http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/images/shiftsquadronpant2008_b.jpg aus? beschreibung hier. die rechte hats mir absolut angetan   befürchte aber auch hier, dass es zu schwerer stoff ist, oder? zumindst lässt sie sich unten in der weite regulieren und ist abzippbar.
aber der preis  


gruss
carol


----------



## MasterChris (6. Dezember 2007)

ist bei allen das gleiche....
sind alles hosen aus dem bereich mx, dh und fr

ich hab über meine enge windstopper hose immer ne leichte, sehr schnell trocknende berghose drüber.
leider können die halt im design nicht mit den mx hosen mithalten  aber funktion geht nun mal vor style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (13. September 2008)

Hallo alle Zusammen.

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Bike Short + langarm Trikot für Frauen. Ansich nicht schwer, aber die Klamotten sollen über die Protektoren passen und am besten in schwarz und pink gehalten sein. O Neal Element in Pink ist überall ausverkauft :-(. Hat noch jemand einen guten Tipp?

Ps: Es darf günstig sein. Denn der Bikepark ist ehr die zweite Heimat. Gute und schöne Touren Klamotten sind vorhanden. Da können wir nur Pearl Izumi empfehlen.

http://www.pearlizumi.com/shop.php?pc_id=11&mode=category


----------



## MasterChris (13. September 2008)

maloja z.b. 

ist zwar nicht günstig aber stylish  , kann aber auch mal zum touren drüber gezogen werden


----------

